# My first ooth hatched



## mobilmom (Jul 7, 2007)

I think these are Chinese. Can someone confirm. I have about 300 of them and they are still hatching. http://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb21/mo...m/mantis2-1.jpg


----------



## Ben.M (Jul 7, 2007)

Yep, they are chinese


----------



## Ian (Jul 8, 2007)

Congratulations! It's great when your first ooth hatches, I remember my first, was pretty exciting.

Yea, they certainly do look like Chinese.


----------



## Asa (Jul 8, 2007)

Chinese


----------

